# The Labradork.



## nikkiluvsu15 (Jun 9, 2010)

Haven't posted pictures in a little while, so here's a Harleigh fix  Maybe people will remember us, lol!

So cute.

IMG_3506 by AdventuresOfACrazyLab, on Flickr

She's always serious when it comes to fetching, lol.

IMG_3521 by AdventuresOfACrazyLab, on Flickr

Relaxing

IMG_3546 by AdventuresOfACrazyLab, on Flickr


IMG_3543 by AdventuresOfACrazyLab, on Flickr

She cracks me up!

IMG_3512 by AdventuresOfACrazyLab, on Flickr

Waiting patiently (well not really)

IMG_3519 by AdventuresOfACrazyLab, on Flickr

More fetching fun!

IMG_3536 by AdventuresOfACrazyLab, on Flickr

IMG_3538 by AdventuresOfACrazyLab, on Flickr

<3

IMG_3549 by AdventuresOfACrazyLab, on Flickr

The end.


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

Oh wow! What a great looking Lab! I have always been a huge fan of labs! I have a Lab too. His name is Baxter and he is about 2 years old now.


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

Awe I've missed you guys!

I may have just noticed this but does she have a brown muzzle and legs? Or is that just the lighting?


----------



## nikkiluvsu15 (Jun 9, 2010)

lauren43 said:


> Awe I've missed you guys!
> 
> I may have just noticed this but does she have a brown muzzle and legs? Or is that just the lighting?


Thanks!

Nope, not the lighting. She does have brown/tan on her muzzle and legs (mostly front legs). She's always had them, but in the past couple years they've gotten more noticeable.


----------



## GoingPostal (Sep 5, 2011)

Aww I love Harleigh, she is such a pretty girl. Looking really good too.


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

I indeed remember this lovely girl <3 <3 beautiful hotos! I espeielly like her smile in the first one


----------

